# Is there anything bigger than a DCN?



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a DCN for my six girls and I love absolutely everything about it, especially how classy it looks. Two of my roommates just got two male rats and a decently large cage for them but they want to upgrade. The problem is that we're running out of room in our pet room for more cages, so they were hoping to get something like a DCN to have their two rats on the top and their rabbit in the bottom unit. Their rabbit is a dutch, though, and needs more room than the CN has to offer. Are there similar style cages that are bigger? it seems crazy to think about since the DCN is HUGE, but I'm hoping some of you have heard of something...


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Not in a similar style no. Prevue Hendryx makes some HUGE ferret cages though. 
I really wanted this cage for a while and almost bought one near me for 100.

http://www.revivalanimal.com/Corner...trk=gdfV2457_a_7c543_a_7c2273_a_7c12727_d_272

This is probably the largest cage I have ever seen. I saw it in person a few weeks ago and I was floored by the size.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...w.cagestore.com/pd-prevue-ferret-cage-479.cfm


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Holy wow the dimensions of that second cage are crazy! I have no idea how that would be separated into two units, though... hmmm....


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would look at maybe building a cage or a parrot cage (in particular double flight cages or divided breeding ages)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I've seen pictures of someone that bought two DCNs and clipped the panel separating the two cages. You could clip the bottom right or left side and zip tie the two cages together. It would take up a LOT of room though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

EverGreen said:


> I've seen pictures of someone that bought two DCNs and clipped the panel separating the two sides. You could clip the bottom panel and zip tie it together. It would take up a LOT of room though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually we considered that--doing a double triple CN with the boys in the double top level, the girls in the double middle level, and the bunny on the bottom. It would be quite large and quite expensive but it might be the best bet... we'll see.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't mean to be a naysayer, but that would probably mean when (if) you guys ever don't live together someone gets an awesome side by side DCN and the other nothing or you both get useless dcns. 
If you do choose to cut bars, do a small bunny sized hole that could be zipped tied back in place (assuming neither party wields )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> Actually we considered that--doing a double triple CN with the boys in the double top level, the girls in the double middle level, and the bunny on the bottom. It would be quite large and quite expensive but it might be the best bet... we'll see.


I was about to suggest that - you can go up to a triple CN with enough extensions, but this is as high as Midwest recommend. But you have the plus side of only extending up and not out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

nanashi7 said:


> I don't mean to be a naysayer, but that would probably mean when (if) you guys ever don't live together someone gets an awesome side by side DCN and the other nothing or you both get useless dcns.
> If you do choose to cut bars, do a small bunny sized hole that could be zipped tied back in place (assuming neither party wields )
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is something I worry about, considering the last time I moved I had to part with some things very dear to me, including several of my rattie gals... Although I think the idea is that the current bunny cage and the cage they have the boy rats in would go into our storage facility and my boyfriend and I would probably purchase the rest of the CN monstrocity and therefore get to keep it... theoretically. Blergh. I wish there was a version of the DCN that was just like six inches wider. That would solve all of the problems.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you got a add on, could you just get a ramp and then a playpen so the bunny could come out and run in a place? If you did it on one half of the cage you could still approach the cage from the other side?
Like what people do for ferrets.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Rabbits can be fairly easily housebroken if they are spayed/neutered, and just live as a "house rabbit" the same way dogs and cats are allowed to just roam around the house without a cage. I don't know if you'd all be willing to risk training the bunny (in case of accidents on the carpet, or nibbling on walls) but it would eliminate the cage and you can just store its old cage for later use or transport. If you "bunproof" the room, it might work. Though I've tried this with my 2 fixed rabbits and it didn't work for me lol. The girl is not good about using her litterbox outside the cage, and the boy loves to chew on everything so he has to be watched carefully when he's out.

I use an X-pen for my boy which is nice because I can decide how big his cage is and what shape to fit it to which is convenient (just make sure it is at least 4 feet high, they are surprisingly good at climbing/jumping). And for my girl, I use a large dog crate (about the size you'd use for a german shephard or a labrador that's big enough for them to stand in and move around a little). If you put some wood slats on top of the crate to support so there's no excess weight in the middle of the top part, you can stack cages and put the boy rats cage on top of the bunny crate.

I've also heard that those bird flight cages are good too. If there's a bird show in your area, you can probably find one for pretty cheap.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Good ideas, Finnebon.

Rabbits typically do ltter train quite easily. The stray poos are to be expected (especially when in a new area) but the poos are dry and odor-free. My rabbits have free range all day long. Here they are...









I was also going to mention that our breeder has critter nation cages stacked 3 high. Is that an option?


----------

